# Sorry for being rude.



## tws62001 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sorry folks,
     I did not mean to be rude. I've kind of just been absorbed in all the info that's available on the site. I haven't been lifting for very long and have much to learn about nutrition and setting up a quality routine. Well, a big "what's up" to all the site members and much appreciation to all admins, mods, and the like for a site that's bound to be a useful tool for years to come..


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 28, 2006)

welcome to IM


----------



## goandykid (Nov 29, 2006)

Yea, welcome. It isnt rude if we dont notice it.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 29, 2006)

tws62001 welcome to IM!


----------

